

Mobile Waterfalls - tnorthcutt
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2013/03/26/mobile-waterfalls/

======
ryanpetrich
MobileSafari has fantastic debugging support when paired with Safari 6 on a
Mac, and I think there's a similar feature available for Chrome on Android.
Here's MobileSafari's waterfall for stevesouders.com:
<http://rpetri.ch/db/stevesouders.png>

------
tnorthcutt
It's probably worth noting that Network Link Conditioner (on OS X) could
probably be used as a substitute for a hardware mobile hotspot, if you want to
simulate 'poor' connections.

